# Regular la corriente en cargador de baterías



## emilianofllessia (Jul 16, 2012)

hola gente recurro a sus conocimientos para ver si soluciono un problema que tengo , he leido varios post pero  me resulta dificil entender algunas cosas , mi nivel es bastante basico.
estoy queriendome armar un cargador de baterias ,poseo un trafo de 12v de 500w,esto segun ley de ohm serian unos 41 amperes (corrijanme si me equivoco),  el problema es que con esta cantidad de corriente lo unico que voy a lograr es  cocinar las baterias , como podria hacer para  regular la corriente a unos 20A digamos?
gracias por su tiempo , emiliano


----------



## Scooter (Jul 16, 2012)

La ley de ohm se aplica siempre, no a ratos. Que el transformador pueda entregar un millon de amperios no significa que la carga los pida.
De todos modos circuitos cargadores hay en el foro, busca uno que te agrade.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 16, 2012)

Hola.

El transformador no entrega o da toda su capacidad de corriente, la corriente que el transformador suministra es la que le pide la carga (aparatos o cosas) que se esta alimentando.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## emilianofllessia (Jul 16, 2012)

gracias por las respuestas , lo que mencionan lo entiendo , pero lo que no me queda del todo claro es si esta condicion tambien se aplica cuando lo aplicamos a baterias de plomo , o sea la carga sera muy rapida degradando muchos las placas , o no deberia de ser un problema ? solo rectifico la corriente  y listo?
gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 16, 2012)

Hola.

Debes poner una resistencia que limite la corriente, si tu bateria es de 20Ah, se tendrá que cargar con una corriente de 2A.

Si tu rectificas y conectas a la batería no sabrás que corriente le está ingresando.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## emilianofllessia (Jul 16, 2012)

gracias por responder  estaba pensando algo parecido ,  aver si voy bien : necesito una caida de corriente de unos 25A  para tener unos 15 en las pinzas , si R = V/I  me estaria dando una resistencia de 0.48 ohm ? es cuasi un corto  , la resistencia iria en serie no? 
gracias


----------



## Scooter (Jul 16, 2012)

La corriente no cae, lo que cae es la tensión.
La corriente pasa o no pasa o se bifurca.

Tendrás que medir la tensión real que entrega el transformador, multiplicar por raiz de dos y restar lo que cae en el puente, luego restar la tensión de la batería... 
Hay que tener en cuenta que el transformador tiene una resistencia interna y que la batería también.


----------



## tiago (Jul 16, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> La corriente no cae, lo que cae es la tensión.
> La corriente pasa o no pasa o se bifurca.
> 
> Tendrás que medir la tensión real que entrega el transformador, multiplicar por raiz de dos y restar lo que cae en el puente, luego restar la tensión de la batería...
> Hay que tener en cuenta que el transformador tiene una resistencia interna y que la batería también.



A ver que no lo pillo, hablamos de baterias de coche ¿No? .... Conviene darles carga cuanto mas lenta mejor, al menos eso me comentó mi mecánico.


Saludos.


----------



## analogico (Jul 16, 2012)

mientras mas descargada este  la batería mas corriente pide por eso en la etapa inicial de cargado es
necesario limitar la corriente a veces 
por ejemplo si tu bateria es de 20Ah nunca debes superar los 2A

a medida que se va cargando la bateria  la corriente va disminuyendo
en el link esta mejor explicado http://ayudaelectronica.com/como-cargar-bateria-plomo-acido/



por eso en el cargador seria ideal tener un amperimetro


----------



## powerful (Jul 16, 2012)

Hola, que capacidad tiene tu batería, Ah, de ahí parte el diseño.


----------



## emilianofllessia (Jul 16, 2012)

disculpen, serian baterias de 75 ah


----------



## powerful (Jul 16, 2012)

Como que 12Vac está muy bajo para un limitador electrónico de amperaje.
Rectificación onda completa,con puente de 40A, resistencia limitadora de 0.15 Ohm/50W o similar.


----------



## picnoob (Abr 18, 2020)

Buenas, para no crear un nuevo hilo voy a utilizar este, tengo un transformador 110vac que entrega 3, 6 y  17 Voltios ac , el amperaje maximo que entrega es de 9 amperios no se si eso aplicara para todos los voltajes estoy haciendo el cargador como los cavernicolas, saque la linea de 17 voltios y la rectifique con un s35bl100, luego coloque un capacitor de 850 microfaradios y 450 voltios, es grande y el voltaje se va a 25v, luego una resistencia en serie grande azul no tengo los colores a mano lo cierto es q entrega los mismos 25 voltios, pongo a cargar la batería pero no pasa de 12v, o sea la bateria estaba en 10.2v (de auto)  le coloque el cargador y llego en 10 horas a los 12v y no paso mas de allí, al retirar el cargador veo que baja a 10.80v no mantiene ni los 12 que se suponía que ya tenia. La única forma que veo para que suba de voltaje es conectarle directamente los 17 voltios del rectificador sin nada por 15 segundos a la vez pero igual a los 10 min vuelve a bajar. Que estoy haciendo mal


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2020)

Posiblemente la batería tenga un vaso averiado  🤷‍♂️ ¿ Valor de la resistencia ? Quizás te convenga poner una lámpara serie de 12V 22 Watts de FILAMENTOS en vez de la resistencia . . .

No tocar las puntas ni invertir la batería porque se quemaría la lámpara


----------



## picnoob (Abr 18, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Posiblemente la batería tenga un vaso averiado  🤷‍♂️ ¿ Valor de la resistencia ? Quizás te convenga poner una lámpara serie de 12V 22 Watts de FILAMENTOS en vez de la resistencia . . .
> 
> No tocar las puntas ni invertir la batería porque se quemaría la lámpara



Si se quemo el vaso no pasara mas de alli? los otros no sostienen esa carga? ahora te paso la resistencia y voy a probar con una bombilla de carro en serie a ver que pasa.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 18, 2020)

los vasos estan en serie, uno que se corte y toda la bateria se aisla y deja de cargar por a los demas vasos no les llega tensión.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2020)

Vaso abierto , batería a cero Volt , vaso en corto , batería a 10 Volts


----------



## picnoob (Abr 22, 2020)

sergiot dijo:


> los vasos estan en serie, uno que se corte y toda la bateria se aisla y deja de cargar por a los demas vasos no les llega tensión.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vaso abierto , batería a cero Volt , vaso en corto , batería a 10 Volts



Hoy fue que tuve tiempo de probar, coloque la bombilla de 12v en serie y se alcanzo los 14.4 voltios de carga, lo que genera mi alternador, exceleten aqui.

Ahora al desconectar quedo a 12.60v (4 horas de carga aproximadamente) pero a las tres horas revise y bajo a 10,algo, voy a dejarla unas 10 horas cargando o talvez un poco mas para que alcance los 90 amperios aproximadamente si es q manda los 9amperios el transformador ojala q si.

Lo que si probe fue lo siguiente, quite los tapones de el acido de la bateria donde van los vasos, conecte el voltimetro en el borne positivo y con el negativo fui metiendolo en cada agujero en el primero dio 1.8v +- y en el ultimo dio 13.50v cuando en los bornes marcaba 14.30v en ese momento.

Todos los agujeros marcaron una progresion en cuanto al voltaje.

¿Sera que esta en corto? de ser asi ¿se perdio la bateria?


----------



## sergiot (Abr 22, 2020)

Cuando decis que a las 3hs bajó a 10V, fue con la bateria conectada o sin conectar? si estaba sin conectar a nada, no sirve mas.


----------



## picnoob (Abr 22, 2020)

sergiot dijo:


> Cuando decis que a las 3hs bajó a 10V, fue con la bateria conectada o sin conectar? si estaba sin conectar a nada, no sirve mas.



pues si lo mas seguro, por lo menos hice el cargador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2020)

Hacé la última prueba de dejarla cargando 12 horas . . .


----------



## picnoob (Abr 22, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hacé la última prueba de dejarla cargando 12 horas . . .



bueno


----------



## picnoob (Dic 10, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hacé la última prueba de dejarla cargando 12 horas . . .


Al final no sirvio, se quedo en 10v.

La otra cosa es que trate de cargar una bateria que tiene 13v pero el auto no enciende o sea no tiene corriente la bateria pero con mi cagador se va a mas de 15v y no quiero que me la queme.

Dejo circuito

Funciona asi, del transformador salen 17v alterna, con el puente los paso a DC, luego coloco un capasitor de 450v 850uf, de este saco al negativo de la bateria pero en medio de la salida del capasitor y el negativo de la bateria coloco una bombilla de auto de 12v (recomendación tuya creo) y el positivo DC del puente directo al positivo de la bateria, el voltaje inicia en 13 q es lo q tiene la bateria pero se va a 17 y pues me puede quemar la batería, ¿que me recomiendan?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 10, 2020)

Se puede prescindir del condensador. El tema es que debe estabilizar la corriente de carga. Además de poder interrumpir la carga una vez alcanzada la tensión final de carga, que es aprox. 14.5V


----------



## picnoob (Dic 10, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Se puede prescindir del condensador. El tema es que debe estabilizar la corriente de carga. Además de poder interrumpir la carga una vez alcanzada la tensión final de carga, que es aprox.



bueno, mas o menos entendí, soy entusiasta de la electrónica, y no podria con una resistencia, dimmer o un transistor estabilizar la tensión entre 13.5v a 14.5v?


----------



## analogico (Dic 11, 2020)

picnoob dijo:


> Si se quemo el vaso no pasara mas de alli? los otros no sostienen esa carga?


los vasos están en serie, así que no


----------



## Scooter (Dic 11, 2020)

picnoob dijo:


> Al final no sirvio, se quedo en 10v.
> 
> La otra cosa es que trate de cargar una bateria que tiene 13v pero el auto no enciende o sea no tiene corriente la bateria pero con mi cagador se va a mas de 15v y no quiero que me la queme.
> 
> ...


Ese circuito no puede funcionar, diferencia de potencial 0, no puedes conectar dos veces en el mismo sitio.


----------



## sergiot (Dic 11, 2020)

Para cargar una bateria no se necesita capacitor, la bateria s ela considera un capacitor ideal, incluso se usa un solo diodo, asi de basico fue toda la vida un cargador de baterias, la prueba simple era colocar un capacitor despues del diodo y medir la vcc resultante, si esta entre 13.8 a 14.2 estaba bien, se sabia que la bateria que se coloque a cargar se iba a cargar normal y no se corrían riesgos de ningún tipo.
Si queres hacer algo mas sofisticado, modificá una fuente de pc, y llavá los 12V a 13.8V y listo, tenes corriente de sobra.


----------



## picnoob (Feb 15, 2021)

Bueno pues nada esa batería murió, ahora tengo otra que si marca los 13v a lo menos que llega es 12.8v al dejarla por varios días, la estuve cargando con transformador de los que traen las cornetas de la pc (16v 0.9A) estaba muerta y arranco el auto sin problemas, luego le quise dar otra carga pero no cargo igual (Todo directo, pendiente del voltaje con un tester). La primera vez la deje cargar como 8 horas y el auto arranco, luego ya al conectar el cargador para la segunda carga se va de una vez el voltaje al máximo que entrega, en la primera carga subió poco a poco de 12.8v a 14.5v,  el la segunda se dispara a 16 en un minuto ¿que puede pasar? Vivo en un pueblo remoto y trabajo como se puede así que para reducir el voltaje coloque un led en serie pero se quema al tiempo, también coloque un pote como de 100k (creo) y cuando fue a calibrar conectado a la batería se fundió  ¿que puedo hacer? ademas antes el transformador me daba 16.8v, luego 18v y ahora 19v ¿esta muriendo?


----------



## Scooter (Feb 15, 2021)

Si cargas una batería con un transformador quemarás la batería, el transformador o ambos. El transformador entrega corriente alterna y la batería va en continua. Si tu transformador da continua es que no es un transformador, es una fuente de alimentación.
Primero aclara que es lo que usas para cargar la batería.
Luego aclara que capacidad tiene la batería en Ah
Luego la corriente de carga que le quieres poner en A
A partir de ahí calculas la resistencia que corresponde. No hace falta que te explique que pasa con lo que has puesto porque ya lo has visto.

¿Por qué cargas la batería con un cargador?¿No la carga el coche?


----------



## emilio177 (Feb 15, 2021)

picnoob dijo:


> Bueno pues nada esa batería murió, ahora tengo otra que si marca los 13v a lo menos que llega es 12.8v al dejarla por varios días, la estuve cargando con transformador de los que traen las cornetas de la pc (16v 0.9A) estaba muerta y arranco el auto sin problemas, luego le quise dar otra carga pero no cargo igual (Todo directo, pendiente del voltaje con un tester). La primera vez la deje cargar como 8 horas y el auto arranco, luego ya al conectar el cargador para la segunda carga se va de una vez el voltaje al máximo que entrega, en la primera carga subió poco a poco de 12.8v a 14.5v,  el la segunda se dispara a 16 en un minuto ¿que puede pasar? Vivo en un pueblo remoto y trabajo como se puede así que para reducir el voltaje coloque un led en serie pero se quema al tiempo, también coloque un pote como de 100k (creo) y cuando fue a calibrar conectado a la batería se fundió  ¿que puedo hacer? ademas antes el transformador me daba 16.8v, luego 18v y ahora 19v ¿esta muriendo?



Por favor una foto de tus baterías y cargador. Cargar no significa conectar un transformador cualquiera a una batería cualquiera


----------



## picnoob (Feb 15, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Si cargas una batería con un transformador quemarás la batería, el transformador o ambos. El transformador entrega corriente alterna y la batería va en continua. Si tu transformador da continua es que no es un transformador, es una fuente de alimentación.
> Primero aclara que es lo que usas para cargar la batería.
> Luego aclara que capacidad tiene la batería en Ah
> Luego la corriente de carga que le quieres poner en A
> ...





emilio177 dijo:


> Por favor una foto de tus baterías y cargador. Cargar no significa conectar un transformador cualquiera a una batería cualquiera



Es cierto, no es un cargador ni un transformador, es una fuente de 16v y 0.9A, la bateria es de coche o auto de 700 amp, la bateria estaba descargada la primera vez que use el "cargador", tenia 12.8v, al conectarlo fue subiendo el voltaje poco a poco hasta que llego a los 14.8v donde desconecte, tardo como 8 horas, el coche encendió sin problemas pero la descargue haciendo algo y cuando fui a volver a cargarla medi y tenia 13.2v, conecte la fuente y se fue a lo maximo que entrega en cuestión de minutos, luego le coloque el led en serie pero se quema a la hora.

Lo raro es que se la coloque al coche y le di a encender, el arranque sono como si no hubiera casi corriente, como sin fuerza pero igual arranco lo malo fue que la luz de la batería quedo encendida y la tuve que quitar

Pareciera que la bateria tiene el voltaje pero no la corriente


----------



## analogico (Feb 15, 2021)

picnoob dijo:


> Es cierto, no es un cargador ni un transformador, es una fuente de 16v y 0.9A, la bateria es de coche o auto de 700 amp, la bateria estaba descargada la primera vez que use el "cargador", tenia 12.8v, al conectarlo fue subiendo el voltaje poco a poco hasta que llego a los 14.8v donde desconecte, tardo como 8 horas, el coche encendió sin problemas pero la descargue haciendo algo y cuando fui a volver a cargarla medi y tenia 13.2v, conecte la fuente y se fue a lo maximo que entrega en cuestión de minutos, luego le coloque el led en serie pero se quema a la hora.
> 
> Lo raro es que se la coloque al coche y le di a encender, el arranque sono como si no hubiera casi corriente, como sin fuerza pero igual arranco lo malo fue que la luz de la batería quedo encendida y la tuve que quitar
> 
> Pareciera que la bateria tiene el voltaje pero no la corriente


0.9 A es muy poco,   y  parece que quemaste el cargador


----------



## emilio177 (Feb 15, 2021)

picnoob dijo:


> Es cierto, no es un cargador ni un transformador, es una fuente de 16v y 0.9A, la bateria es de coche o auto de 700 amp, la bateria estaba descargada la primera vez que use el "cargador", tenia 12.8v, al conectarlo fue subiendo el voltaje poco a poco hasta que llego a los 14.8v donde desconecte, tardo como 8 horas, el coche encendió sin problemas pero la descargue haciendo algo y cuando fui a volver a cargarla medi y tenia 13.2v, conecte la fuente y se fue a lo maximo que entrega en cuestión de minutos, luego le coloque el led en serie pero se quema a la hora.
> 
> Lo raro es que se la coloque al coche y le di a encender, el arranque sono como si no hubiera casi corriente, como sin fuerza pero igual arranco lo malo fue que la luz de la batería quedo encendida y la tuve que quitar
> 
> Pareciera que la bateria tiene el voltaje pero no la corriente


Si en el mundo solo existiera 1 tipo o modelo o marca de bateria .. no pediría foto.. pero se que existen miles .. y no se de cual estas hablando..ademas me dices el historial de esa batería.. osea su curriculum..  desconozco por cuantos coches o camiones a pasado


----------



## picnoob (Feb 15, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> 0.9 A es muy poco,   y  parece que quemaste el cargador



Pero si carg*ó*! la primera vez, y si yo creo q*ue* la fuente se quem*ó* o ya casi.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 16, 2021)

Yo he cargado la batería de mi coche con el adaptador de un router. Y no es broma.

Dependerá de muchas cosas saber qué es lo que se rompió o dañó.

Habrá que medir que entrega el adaptador y cómo reacciona la batería.


----------



## sergiot (Feb 17, 2021)

Primero las baterias no tienen vida eterna, asi como un dia funcionan al otro no, son acumuladores de carga, hasta que de deja de acumular y ahi se termina todo, por otro lado estas muy mal con los conceptos basico de electronica, colocar un potenciometro para querer ajustar la tensión de carga de una bateria es una locura y era logico que se prendiera fuego, y no pasó a mayores porque la fuente que usas no tiene suficiente energía sino era peor.
Estas queriendo solucionar un problema casi sin conocimientos, vas a tener que estudiar todo lo que puedas sobre calculos de coorientes y mediciones, ademas de como se comporta una bateria sobre carga.


----------

